# Andre Previn



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Anybody know his violin concerto? Romantic, soppy and gnarly in places and just...lovely. This recording by him and his belle at the time is wonderful.






I once heard a concerto for jazz trio and orchestra by him and have been trying to find it ever since, anyone got any leads?

I miss you "Mr Preview".


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> I once heard a concerto for jazz trio and orchestra by him and have been trying to find it ever since, anyone got any leads?
> 
> I miss you "Mr Preview".


I heard the premiere of that work, I believe, in Pittsburgh, with Kenny Karsh on guitar.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

cool Edward... I did think it was jazz guitar, but might have been mistaken so didn't say so. I'm sure a vinyl was released, do you know of it, or any subsequent digital release? I've tried searching to no avail so far.
What did you think of it? I remember enjoying it - at the time I was also a jazz guitarist (before I knew what a fugue was  and it was quite a thing.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> cool Edward... I did think it was jazz guitar, but might have been mistaken so didn't say so. I'm sure a vinyl was released, do you know of it, or any subsequent digital release? I've tried searching to no avail so far.
> What did you think of it? I remember enjoying it - at the time I was also a jazz guitarist (before I knew what a fugue was  and it was quite a thing.


Yes, definitely jazz guitar. I remember enjoying it but don't have any clear memory of the music. Pretty sure improvisation from the guitarist was called for. Kenny Karsh, the soloist, was a prodigy and a sweet kid from the neighborhood where I grew up in Pittsbugh, so that added another layer of interest for those who had heard him play in less formal contexts. For example, I heard him perform Alice's Restaurant in the center hallway of my high school when he was 15 years old - word for word.  He later played and recorded with Eric Kloss and others.

Don't have a clue if the Previn was ever recorded or if it's currently available.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Several versions on You Tube

An all in one

I. Allegretto
II. Adagio
III. Slowly and Reflectively (Andante).
Performed by Eduardo Fernández (guitar) and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by André Previn. In the third movement, the soloists are Mitch Dalton (electric guitar), Herbie Flowers (bass guitar) and Barry Morgan (drums).

Available second hand on Amazon.

Also from1973 on Sony

André Previn · John Williams · London Symphony Orchestra

I. Allegretto
II. Adagio
III. Slowly and Reflectively (Andante)

The vinyl is available on Amazoin or the 80th Birthday CD is here

Hope this helps.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Taggart. Now it comes back to me. I forgot about the classical guitar solo, and who played it at the premiere. Angel Romero maybe?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Fantastic Taggart. I've heard the piano concerto before as well, but like Edward, did not remember the classical guitar in the guitar concerto - just listening as I type and really enjoying and remembering it. I was searching for a 'jazz concerto' or similar and passed on this because of the classical guitar...it was there all the time.

He really should be known more as a composer I feel. I have a great documentary on dvd about the Premiere of his opera, 'A Streetcar named Desire' and in it, he talks about his daily compositional routine which was very workmanlike and very much in line with my ethic and some pros I know, which is reassuring (phew)...…..oh boy, just got to 8'10 and a beautiful overwhelming moment for the strings....yesss….thanks again Taggart.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The guitar concerto was written in 1971 for John Williams and some people complain about all the noisy jazz stuff


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought it about three decades ago in this version. Good fun.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That Previn violin concerto is a knockout! It's sort of like Samuel Barber.

Hey Edward, I didn't know you were from Pittsburg! Did you know of Dennis Sandole?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed it MR and yes, it has echoes of the Barber. Mutter's playing is at the highest attainment possible I'd say.
This video is probably old news here at TC, but for those outside the UK who may have missed it......


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Taggart said:


> The guitar concerto was written in 1971 for John Williams and some people complain about all the noisy jazz stuff


If the premiere was that early, then I must have heard a later performance. Previn was conducting the one I heard.



millionrainbows said:


> That Previn violin concerto is a knockout! It's sort of like Samuel Barber.
> 
> Hey Edward, I didn't know you were from Pittsburg! Did you know of Dennis Sandole?


Yes, Pittsburgh. (We're the ones with the H on the end ) Didn't know Mr. Sandole, who was from Philadelphia - the other liberal end of the state with Alabama in the middle, as they say.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> If the premiere was that early, then I must have heard a later performance. Previn was conducting the one I heard.


See https://trustarts.org/event/15959-2018/ken-karsh The 1981 performance is described elsewhere as the Pittsburgh premiere of the work. It was the Karsh reference which allowed me to track the work down.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I heartily recommend this book below by Previn, charting his incredibly successful career in Hollywood. Choc full of anecdotes and stories about the stars and producers of the day, the book is a hoot in places and gives many insights into the processes that delivered music onto film at that time. Non technical btw.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Minor-Chords-Days-Hollywood/dp/0385413416


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Taggart said:


> See https://trustarts.org/event/15959-2018/ken-karsh The 1981 performance is described elsewhere as the Pittsburgh premiere of the work. It was the Karsh reference which allowed me to track the work down.


That swould be it! Thanks. Well, at least I got the jazz guitarist right, even if nothing else.


----------

